# Looking to replace my Lowrance IFinder GPS



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I've tried to live with this stupid GPS for over a year now and no matter what I do I can not read this thing over 1/2 the time in direct sunlight, I know I should have gone with a Garmin. That being said I want to replace it ASAP and while I like the Garmins I have the Navionics chart in it that cost me an additional $$$$$ so I would like to find a unit that is compatable with the Navionics chart. So far it looks like my choices are Lowrance/ Eagle (little leery of these with the current issue) Humminbird, or Raymarine (not cheap. 

So anyone have any ideas? I don't want to break the bank so the Humminbird is looking like the only non Lowrance option at the moment.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Hate Lowrance. Hate em. Went thru 3x LMS 337's in a year (thank gawd they were under warranty or I would a been stuck) Never will buy another Lowrance product. Garmin for me all the way. ymmv


----------

